# Does the tank have to be cycled for plants?



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

should my tank be fully cycled before I put plants in it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not really, however you can run into problems. While it's true the plants can actually use up the ammonia if you plant alot of them with adequate light and fertilizing (called a "silent cycle" in some parts) the presence of ammonia in the water with high light can encourage a green algae bloom. In my opinion, green algae is about the worst kind because after it uses up the ammonia, it goes on to use the nutrients your plants would use and can't be controlled with just getting your levels in check like most algaes can. Basically it's a bitch to get rid of. But other than that, ammonia won't actually do any harm to your plants, your plants will actually be able to use it just like nitrate.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

So I should wait to cycle first then plant em?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can try some AmmoniaEater plants like Ceratophyllum Demersum.

It will help your cycle for sure.....


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I put plants and danios in day 1 of of a cycling tank and had no problems


----------

